# Indy Replay?



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Well Guys. I just saw the _Winter Storm Watch _for 4-5". Seems that we have had a couple of good snows in February for the past couple of years. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

I will be ready to go, however not too excited about it since we were supposed to get 6-8 a week ago and got 1/2 inch. So, I guess we are playing the waiting game again to see how wrong, or right, the forecasters are on this one. Please God, let it snow!


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Atleast you guys got a 1/2"! I have a couple of properties that I can do with @1/2" We just got a little bit of slush and freezing rain. I was able to salt, but not too much. It warmed up quick. If we were as bad at our jobs as the weather "forecasters" we would starve! 

We are 12 hours out from this storm and they still have NO CLUE! My guess is a replay of last week. But, I guess we'll see. Keep your fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

dr destructo if you jinxs us indy boys you gotta buy us all a beer.. or two hell maybe even a few more after those are gone.. since it will be your fault..

if ya think bout it we got close to 10 inchs on feb 13th last year. so it could happen


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I am changing things up this time.

I have gassed up and stocked the bed with ballast/salt.

BUT I haven't hooked up the plow yet (just to shake things up)


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*Just checked the Radar*

Its not looking good for Indy. Snow to the north and the south but not here and the chances are looking slim. Hope something changes soon.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Just watch snow happy Chris Wright he still has his smile on and is showing no sign of wavier late in the day. Oh other than that likely they all added to the forecast. The plows are on none the less and we are headed in at 3:00am. Happy plowing!!


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris Wright did say that if we don't get snow, like last time, there will be some silly looking forecasters hiding their faces around the city. At least one of them somewhat admitted that they screwed up.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Hate to tell you guys this, but down here in the southern part of the state we are gettin it. 2-5" with freezing rain in the middle. here is what it looked like just 1 hour into it. Hope you guys get to share in the fun.
















James


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

FFD133;513963 said:


> Chris Wright did say that if we don't get snow, like last time, there will be some silly looking forecasters hiding their faces around the city. At least one of them somewhat admitted that they screwed up.


yeah he said it just b4 the commerical where it came on and said certified meteroligist by blah blah blah.. yadda yadda yadda..

hell looks like i may need to head down to the farm to do any real pushing.. monroe/lawernce county here i come


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

anyone down south needs help, give us a shout. Looks like we're getting screwed again here in Indy. Originally said anywhere between 5-10", and now saying possibly 1-3. Go figure! Once again, anyone down south needing help, give us a call. We can send at least 2 trucks if not more.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

FFD133;514416 said:


> anyone down south needs help, give us a shout. Looks like we're getting screwed again here in Indy. Originally said anywhere between 5-10", and now saying possibly 1-3. Go figure! Once again, anyone down south needing help, give us a call. We can send at least 2 trucks if not more.


Are you used to it yet FFD? This is getting ridiculous isn't it. What's say we head down to Louisville to help out a little?


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

jkiser96;514420 said:


> Are you used to it yet FFD? This is getting ridiculous isn't it. What's say we head down to Louisville to help out a little?


let me know if ya need another truck.. blahhhhhhh


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Will drive for snow!!! ................
I am 15 south of Indy and so far maybe a couple flurries

looks like we might be o-fer it's the crack of 12:10 and zip, nothing,..................

It was supposed to start a 7 bla, bla, bla, and be 5-8 bla, bla , bla

I'm setting the alarm for 3 and we will see what we got.

If it hits I' ll talk to ya WEDNESDAYpayup


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just went & salted my stations & we have a dusting in Greenfield. I went to Mt Comfort Road & the same there. The snow is actually picking up a bit but radar shows isolated cloud burst. It is a good thing no weather men live close by.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

rain rain with a lil freezeing sleet wha a wonderful state


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess my feeling was right......screwed again. I'm @ 50 miles SE of Indy and we just barely had an inch with some freezing rain. Got up every hour thru the night like a kid at Christmas, only to be dissapointed AGAIN! How can these weather guys be so far off? Maybe they should call in Bob Gregory or Stan Wood for some advice. I was wondering if they all buy the computer software from the same company. If so, is it possible that there is a problem with it? Seems odd that they are ALL wrong. And not just a little wrong. I guess theres always next year!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

dr_destructo;514641 said:


> I guess my feeling was right......screwed again. I'm @ 50 miles SE of Indy and we just barely had an inch with some freezing rain. Got up every hour thru the night like a kid at Christmas, only to be disappointed AGAIN! How can these weather guys be so far off? Maybe they should call in Bob Gregory or Stan Wood for some advice. I was wondering if they all buy the computer software from the same company. If so, is it possible that there is a problem with it? Seems odd that they are ALL wrong. And not just a little wrong. I guess there's always next year!


I feel your pain on the lack of sleep I did it last time but not this time, sleep like a baby knowing they missed the call. Not only the local TV weather but the weather websites I check often and the NWS got it wrong. At 3pm yesterday I felt like they missed their forecast but they wouldn't budge. I guess last night strengthen the old adage, _don't like the weather in Indiana wait 5 minutes, it will change._


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I for one am glad it didn't come down hard in Indianapolis

I worked 7-3am last night and then had 2hrs OT.. so I got home around 5:30am. Was totally not looking forward to plowing.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

I just don't understand how they can be this far off two times in a row. Once, maybe would be understandable, but damn, twice. Next forecasted snow, I will be putting nothing on my truck until it starts coming down and accumulating! Damn those weather people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

FFD133;514797 said:


> I just don't understand how they can be this far off two times in a row. Once, maybe would be understandable, but damn, twice. Next forecasted snow, I will be putting nothing on my truck until it starts coming down and accumulating! Damn those weather people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


On top of that they totally blew one in Dec too, saying we were going to get 11"-17" and we ended up getting like 4" to 5" over 2 days, remember that? It was only 60 days ago and they totally f'ed that one too!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i know one thing i want there job.. where else can i do a half ass job and get paid to do it over and over again. i swear they must all go out and get stoned together and think hey man it feels like snow.. i think were gonna get a foot of snow.. yeah that sounds good lets go report it on the news


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

What happened to sunny and 28 today. It's snowing like mad now. I may have to get the truck ready again. Best of luck to you for the rest of the winter Guys.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Any body seen salt. We were out until 3am this morning and we are down to about a pallet. Trucks are breaking over 1" this stinks.


----------

